# Help! Need urgent advice!



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

nothing wrong with riding a women board. Are you buying or renting? Your weight and suggested weight of board? make sure you don't have too much overhang. shred on.


----------



## Caspar.r (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah I would buy it and suggested weight is about 100 - 120 pounds and I'm about 110 pounds so should be ok, I'll check my feet won't overhang tonight when I go to the shop to look at it, thanks man


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Caspar.r said:


> This is my first post so I apologise if I do anything wrong.
> I am on holiday in Sweden and it is the end of the season so the sales are on, I need a new board and there is a good 152 ride women's snowboard and I am a skinny male with size 8 feet, would the board be ok to ride?


Go for it! You should be fine with your size feet. Most people overhang by as much as 1cm on each side toe/heel. I would bet you'll be perfectly fine.


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

So what is the difference between a women's board and a men's?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Should be good. They are made for a smaller, lighter person


----------



## Caspar.r (Apr 1, 2016)

splashover said:


> So what is the difference between a women's board and a men's?


Mems boards a normally stiffer and wider from what I can gather, but I am a light male with fairly small feet so I may suit a women's board.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the waist width is also a lot narrower.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Waist width MIGHT be a concern. Main thing is you're in the middle of the weight range. I have size 8 US mens feet, and find that a 24-25cm waist is about right for me. Wider for powder. Any more narrow and I'd have too much drag when carving hard, but I really like to carve HARD.


----------

